# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Buscopan opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisze z pytaniem czy ktoś z was stosował ten lek? 
Wiem że ma działanie rozkurczowe tak jak nospa, tylko że jest lepszy.

Ktoś próbował?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam na bóle spowodowane stresem. 

Czesto jestem zestresowana i podenerwowana z powodu pracy. 
Zaczęłam brać rozkurczowy buscopan i bardzo mi pomaga na takie nerwowe bóle.

----------


## Ewa

Ja na swoje kobiece dolegliwości zażywam Buscopan i muszę przyznać, ze mi pomaga.

----------


## focus9

Buscopan to faktycznie skuteczny sposób na kobiece dolegliwości. 
Sama stosowałam i pomaga. Polecam.

----------


## gośka

Jest zdecydowanie lepszy i działa szybciej,przynajmniej ja  mniej ciepię teraz przy miesiączce.Tak więc nie zastanawiaj sie tylko śmigaj po Buscopan  :Smile:

----------


## Animka22

Na miesiączkowe bóle jak znalazł, natomiast ja mam trochę problemy z jelitem i też mi lekarz polecił, żeby buscopan na to brać. Przyznaję - pomaga. Najlepsze jest to, że jest delikatny, więc nie obciąża organizmu niepotrzebnie. Ja polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten lek polecil mi ginekolog podczas silnych bóli miesiaczkowych, bo dziala rokurczowo ! i naprawde gdy go zażyje bóle przechodzą jak ręką odjoł. mnie zdziwiła jeszcze cena bo kosztuje tylko 11 zł, a dziala rewelacyjnie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Buscopan, hmm, jak dotąd kojarzyłam go tylko z bólami miesiączkowymi, ale ostatnio słyszałam, że działa też na bóle związane z trawieniem  - prawda to? Bo jeśli tak, to chyba bym spróbowała - często miewam wzdęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi polecila go pani w aptece, gdy poprosilam o cos na bóle miesiaczkowe, i powiedziala ze buscopan bedzie najlepszy bo jest lekiem rozkurczowym, spróbowalam i rzeczywiście mi pomogl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja początkowo zażywałam go na bóle miesiączkowe, ale ostatnio za namową znajomem zaczęłam też zażywać na boleści trawienne - dość często miewam wzdęcia i bóle żołądka. W obu przypadkach jak dotąd nie zawodzi  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuję na bóle miesiączkowe i naprawdę pomaga! ale pomocny jest także przy innych dolegliwościach skurczowych. Mój tata zażywa, gdy boli go żołądek i też sobie bardzo chwali!

----------


## KrolowaMrozu

Nospa jest niestety mocno przereklamowana, może dlatego, że w mediach dużo obecna...
Zgodzę się z poprzednimi opiniami, warto próbować coś innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od wczoraj zjadłam caly,nie pomogło, no ale mi nic nie pomaga. Łagodzą zastrzyki, ale ile można sie o nie prosić w ośrodku?juz dziwnie na mnie patrzą. Jeszce poprobuje czopków plus właśnei coś rozkurczowego.

----------


## Klaudia_K

Ze wszystkich leków rozkurczowych najelpsza jest Galospa. Stosowałam i nospę i buscopan i galospa w moim rankingu zdobyła 1 miejsce: w skuteczności, szybkosci działania, efektywności i cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Buscopan ,bardzo dobry lek pomaga mi bardzo- biorę go na bóle brzucha i wzdęcia ,spowodowane silnym stanem  zapalnym jajników,działa szybko i wystarcza mi jedna tabletka ,pomaga kobietą przy bolesnym miesiączkowaniu , zapaleniem jajników ,torbielami i całym układem moczowym ...pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak w temacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Buscopan dostałam w aptece do której ledwo się dowlokłam. Ból brzucha przechodzący do pachwiny i podbrzusza  był tak silny że mało nie zemdlałam. Po dwóch tabletkach które farmaceutki kazały mi połknąć po paru minutach pomogły. Do tej pory go czasem zażywam jak tego typu bl wraca. U lekarza nie byłam. Nie wiem co mi jest ale lek jest rewelacyjny. Jestem już po menopauzie.

----------


## candyman

Lek jest całkiem skuteczny,ale myślę, że nie jest skuteczniejszy od No-Spy. Poza tym jest dużo droższy niż No-Spa, czego nie potrafię wytłumaczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używam Buscopanu i no-spy, ale wcale aż tak nie pomaga. Bóle skurczowe w czasie miesiączki mam bardzo silne. Ostatnio ograniczyłam ibuprofen, nie wiem, czemu pod koniec miesiączki (na trzeci, czwarty dzień) zaczynają się u mnie tak silne bóle, że aż wymiotuję. Trwa to dwa- trzy dni i przechodzi. Wtedy, kiedy okres praktycznie się kończy! Ginekologicznie jestem zdrowa (badałam się), więc nie wiem, o co chodzi. Czy to możliwe, że to reakcja jelit i żołądka na zwiększone dawki leków przeciwbólowych, które biorę już na parę dni przed okresem i w jego trakcie...? Czasem częściej, niż zalecane jest w ulotce (żeby jakoś przetrwać w pracy)? Na te bóle "pookresowe" to pomaga już tylko tylko zastrzyk z pylarginy ze środkiem rozkurczającym w przychodni  :Frown:  Nie chcę się tak męczyć co miesiąc. Co to może być...?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak sie czyta te komentarze to aż wieją sztucznością. myślicie, że nie da się zauważyć, że działacie w ramach promocji tego leku?
ani nospa ani buscopan forte mi nie pomagają.

----------

